# Yup. I'm a newbie! ;)



## HappyHysterical (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey all. I'm Asia from Michigan. I pretty much lurked then decided to join. I wouldn't say I'm an expert in makeup but I think I'm getting there! I'm so excited to post with you all!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2006)

super cool name


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## saraa_b (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

hiya!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Janice (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra Asia!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2006)

So glad you joined us!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## juli (Jul 20, 2006)

welcome to speck.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Asia!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 28, 2006)




----------

